# Horse attacks goat



## aubaub12 (Feb 22, 2016)

My friend got a young mustang as a project horse about 4 1/2 months ago. She has been working with him daily to teach him basic things such as how to walk on a lead rope and how to pick up his feet, etc. I just received a text from her a little while ago saying that she is thinking of rehoming him now because he has been attacking her goats. He picked one of the baby goats up by the leg and tossed it. Has anyone heard of a horse doing this? If so, any advice on how to stop this behavior. (He is in a pasture that borders the goats pasture). Thanks in advance! :blueunicorn:


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

put a hotwire between the two pastures.
How did he get hold of that goat? If the goats aren't getting into his field, there should be no problem


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Put a really, really, really hot wire around the goats to keep them in. Doesn't have to be nearly as hot to keep a horse in. Then keep up on fence maintenance!

Yes, some horses will attack and kill other animals. I've seen them go after dogs, cats, chickens, wild birds (I about died laughing when my gelding chased after a killdeer giving the broken wing dance), mice, rats, coyotes, etc.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I agree with just keeping the goats out of there with hotwire. I have a horse that will kill small animals. So far she's killed a chihuahua, a bunny and went after a small goat but I stopped her. Some horses are just like that, I'm not so sure you can teach them not to.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Goat fencing requires special knowledge. Talk to a goat person. It's way easier to keep horses in than goats, which climb, crawl on their bellies, and jump from a standstill. I am a goatkeeper and have the gray hairs to prove it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You have to keep the goats away from him.

A friend of mine had a lovely older horse that had been a up fox hunter all his life, he was fine with dogs but he would attack and kill sheep.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you are referring to one of the feral horses through the BLM, it seems perfectly normal, to me.

They don't grow up in 'nice neighborhoods.' It is up to the owner of whatever pets or livestock around to protect those. I guarantee you a mountain goat would attack a horse, if it felt it necessary. 

The horse is just acting naturally.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

He is just being a horse -- one that has retained his predator / prey survival instincts. I've had several of them. They would kill any sheep, goat, dog or coyote they could get their teeth or front feet on. Most of them learned to accept a dog that they saw with us all of the time. Then, they would only attack a strange dog and never quit doing that.

It is the goat owner's job to keep the goats in. It is the horse owner's job to keep the horse's head on the right side of the fence. It will take a good hot wire and constant maintenance.


----------



## aubaub12 (Feb 22, 2016)

I believe he reached over their fencing and grabbed one of them or jumped the fence completely.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We have two horses that flat hate our goats. They don't have direct access but if the goats get near their fence line the horses will pin the ears back, head down, mouth open and charge the goats. However these two horses my girls use for goat tying and the horses goat tie perfectly and stand calmly. It's just when the goats get near their space at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

One of my trainer's best lesson horses _hates_ goats. And I mean _hates_ goats. She is the most docile thing you've ever seen, will let anyone do anything to her without a care in the world, but show her a goat and she becomes the devil incarnate. A couple of the horses will go after dogs who are barking or nipping at them, but if she could see and get to a goat it was going to be a dead goat.

Other than the good suggestions on how to keep the two separate there's not much you can do about it. You certainly can't train it out of him (at least when you're not there), so making sure they don't contact each other is the best option.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Even regular horses will attack goats. I have kept pet pygmy goats (1 or 2) and they range anywhere they want to on my property. 

I had a young horse "playing" and chasing a goat and unfortunately, the goat can't run as fast as the horse, the horse essentially ran over the goat and rolled it pretty good. All turned out well and the goat learned to stay out of the way of that horse, or to be sure it had cover it could run into when it was out in pasture with the horses. 

I like to have goats around my horses because they learn to watch where their feet go. 

To keep goats in with a hotwire, you will either have to use multiple strands, the first only a couple of inches off the ground, then every couple of inches to above where the goat can jump, which can be pretty high depending on the goat size. 

The alternative is hotwire mesh fencing, it works really well for goats. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not seeing the problem. She needs to keep them separate.


----------



## aubaub12 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the helpful tips and responses. It's just strange because before this I have never heard of a horse attacking a goat, i'm still learning I guess. My friend is going to put hotwire between the pastures to keep the goats in and the horses out.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

aubaub12 said:


> i'm still learning I guess.


Aren't we all!? I also have a horse who will try to kill goats, strange dogs, even our turkey (but is fine with chickens...???). Good fences make good neighbors, and that goes doubly for animal neighbors.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Best electric goat fencing in the US is from Premier1.


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

I have horses and goats, and sheep and cattle for that matter. Five plain strands, bottom three and top wire all electrified. Keeps everyone where they are supposed to be. It's a bit of a hassle to maintain. I have to keep the grass poisoned around the fence lines. If you let it grow up it will short the fence. Much easier then whipper snipping over three kms of fencing though!


----------



## BridledHeart (Mar 8, 2016)

aubaub12 said:


> I'm still learning I guess.


Me too! Today I learned that goats need miniature T-Rex Paddocks to contain them. :shock:

I did know that some horses will attack/kill smaller animals. My old horse Charlie hated dogs; he'd kick and bite at them whenever one got too close. Even the trainer's little Jack Russell, who was _always_ there and never nipped at ankles. A friend of the family has a horse that goes after dogs and chickens who wander into his pasture. I'm not surprised to hear it carries over to goats, sheep, and other farm animals.


----------

